# East bay river mouth fly fishing for reds.



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Has anyone sight fished for reds out there? 

I have never fly fished before so while on this deployment I decide I would get everything I need and figure it out. 

I have been reading fly fishing books for a few weeks now. I pretty sure I'm going to be horrible. That being said I rather be horrible and know where the fish are then being horrible and not having any kind of chance of getting lucky. 

I live in Navarre (right behind publix). So I plan to put my mean green fishing machine in areas off of 87. Such as the east river, yellow river, fundy bayou and so on. 


I figured someone on here would be willing to point me in the correct direction. I have done my fair share of fishing just never with a fly rod. Mostly freshwater prior to moving to Florida and lots of flats fishing over in St. Marks. 


I would greatly appreciate any intel. Thanks in advance for your time. 

- Nick

P.s. I still have a few weeks left in this random country but if someone wants to meet up that would be awesome.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

My buddy has a dock near the mouth of the East Bay. He hears fish moving through the grass quite a bit. But, if I recall correctly, I think the bottom is pretty dark. Heck, give it a shot. U got nothing to lose. At a minimum, you will get your casting stroke down. 

Maybe some of the dudes that are fly fishing guides can give share some of their local knowledge w/you.

Good luck and thank you for your service.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

when I first started fly fishing and the bite was slow I would find a good bluegill hole and practice casting and setting the hook on them. They are willing biters and actually a lot of fun. Be sure to wear a wide brimmed hat so you don't pierce your ears by accident!!!


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Wait til fall/winter.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

fly casting is not brain surgery or black magic. Get some line out and feel the line come to the end of swing. Every cast is different timing depending on how much line is out. Short casts require a faster back and forth motion than a long cast because it takes less time for the line to straighten before starting the next direction front or back. Long casts require more power than short casts. Each cast is slightly different. Go to a web site 'Sexyloops'. They will get you going in no time. Learn the over head cast and a double haul and you will catch fish.......It is a great technique and lots of fun. It can be very productive but it is not always the best technique. Spinning and bait casting can be the best sometimes but I enjoy fly casting and it is all I do anymore. Have fun:yes:


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Then, when you master it, try something really challenging, like Spey casting.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey furburger......hehehe I would like to say that I have mastered this fine technique but alas, I am still learning at age 66. Maybe by the time I get to 80 or so I will be able to take up spey. :thumbsup:......there are some that have mastered the game. :notworthy: Lefty Kreh to name one but I would never care to include my name among them.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Thank you for the reply guys. I just got home yesterday and already have a blister on my hand. I think I will be heading out to a local pond to search for my first fish on a fly. I feel like a little kid. Thanks again.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

ditz said:


> Hey furburger......hehehe I would like to say that I have mastered this fine technique but alas, I am still learning at age 66. Maybe by the time I get to 80 or so I will be able to take up spey. :thumbsup:......there are some that have mastered the game. :notworthy: Lefty Kreh to name one but I would never care to include my name among them.


I live in Oregon now where all these guys spey cast for Steelhead and Salmon. I'm new to it. It's pretty strange, but fun to learn new stuff.


----------

